# be eachothers therapists



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

I would like someone to talk to regularly just over PMs that wants to work together on this..sort of like being eachothers therapists. I think it would help if the person was a lot like me and has some of the same goals. PM me if you are interested in doing this therapy partnership type thing....


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

hmm..this sounds kinda interesting. Sort of like a support grp but with more flexibility and a higher rate of compatibility if enough people joined and made sure they had the same goals. So many times i have walked into a support grp, or meetup to feel out of synch with people. 

just wondering..what is your situation?
what are your goals?

if it's too personal we can pm


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

I'm in for this if you guys are interested. I think this sort of support group would be great!


----------



## amber (Sep 3, 2005)

me too  I definitely need someone to talk to about this problem instead of pretending like it doesnt exist, feel free to PM me anyone


----------



## Lisa22 (Feb 26, 2004)

that sounds like good idea, I'd definitely be interested too


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

awesome, well I guess we could just use this thread to list off some of our goals and then PM whoever we want to on our own time. You asked what some of my goals are, here are some:
-finish college (I have had a very rough time with the whole SA problem in college) 
-improve my class attendance and performance
-start doing what I want and being with people I want to be around (I have a hard time doing this)
-take up a new hobby that makes me happy
-smile more

I am sure there are a lot more but for now I am just going to focus on doing well on school, and treating myself better. I am really hard on myself all the time and I am so sick of beating myself up


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

yea..beating ourselves up over sa is a big contributor to keeping it going. I need to know how to curb it myself too

*my goals:*
-sounds so cliche..but find my way in life. I'm 26/f, and don't have anything career wise started. It makes sick to feel so lost. I did grad school for a bit but wasn't able to finish b/c of sa and now deciding on what to do next...give up school and the career I wanted out of it, or continue, or even just move away for a fresh start. I'll be nice to talk to someone in the midst of looking for change or whose been through it...or anyone around my age range

-friends! it'll be nice to have more ppl in my life

-learn to think more positively and smile more too


----------



## idontknow (Nov 2, 2006)

Im interested in this too. I have that same problem motivating myslef to go to class, and I know that my grades suffer because of it. In fact, I missed a quiz today because of sa.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ive only been to a support group once or twice while i was in a hospital, this sounds like a great a idea, count me in


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

Are any of you working right now? What do you do and how do you cope with SA while you're there? I'm really curious. I'm having to work at home right now because it got to be too much to be in the office. I felt nauseous every single day and it was so hard for me to focus properly.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

im on ODSP


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm in. I have an open-door, free-of-charge policy.


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

I like this idea! too. count me in too. My goals are similar to the poster of this forum topic. how do you delete posts? sorry


----------



## treksalot (Mar 9, 2007)

I like this idea! too. count me in too. My goals are similar to the poster of this forum topic. This was a great idea by the way. :banana


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I'm In. I mostly talk on MSN Messenger. 

Mainly, I want to talk about making friends, getting a job and how I can stop being totally upset over the fact that 2 people are sick in my life and I can't even be there for one of them. I'm worrying 24/7 about both these people and it's not doing anything good for me. This senseless worrying is taking up too much of my time when I should be focusing on ME. 

I'm very lonely and need someone to talk to.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

We have a chatroom(big link at top), that has a sub-chatroom that I hardly see anyone in if you all need a simple way to congregate. It is java based iirc.


----------



## mindfulgirl (May 7, 2007)

*Re: re: be eachothers therapists*



SAgirl said:


> I'm very lonely and need someone to talk to.


PM me if you want to talk about it. :squeeze


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

how is it going so far? i'm interested in joining.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll join. I used a yahoo group for a support group before, that went ok (except that all the members live too far away and I gave up on it...). Its harder to use only real time chat cause of time differences, and getting people on at the same time - you end up by leaving some people out, which kinda sucks.

http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/be ... herapists/

Ummm so whats going on with me right now....

I just quit my old job, and I'm moving to a different town on Thursday. I've got about a month to settle in before university starts. Over that time I want to start exercising, meditating and eating properly, as well as join a few clubs and meet some new people. I currently have one friend (also my ex) who lives in the town I'm moving to.

SA-wise I'm doing ok right now. No major anxiety. Still quite a bit of avoidance. I don't eat out, don't like shopping, etc. etc. I'm sorta hoping that my friend can help me out with the avoidance but I don't wanna rely on her for stuff... thats kinda unfair I think, and I should be able to do things by myself.

Oh and my MSN is on my profile if anyone wants to talk.


----------



## sh0x (Oct 9, 2006)

i'm interested in joining...

my main goal right now is to graduate.....i'm such a horrible student, i've failed so many classes already

i have a job and its perfect SA-wise.......i'm relatively secluded, don't have to talk to people, and my boss is rarely around.....oh and i'm allowed to go on the internet


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

andy1984 said:


> http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/beeachotherstherapists/
> 
> .


I just joined. I'm amy.ek83

So here's what is going on with me: I've decided that art is my passion. And I'm taking an art class this Tuesday. I'm a little nervous about it w/ the sa and all. But I'm sure it will be fun. Another thing I want to do is kick sa in the ***! And just be done with it. I sorta wonder if sa is perpetuated by coming to this site. So I may try to not be around here so much and see how I feel.

I want my life to have meaning, and it sorta does w/ the art and w/ people in my life. I guess I'm just trying to put more activities in my life. I think it would be cool to work with kids. ok well I guess that's it for now.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Fireflylight said:


> andy1984 said:
> 
> 
> > http://health.groups.yahoo.com/group/beeachotherstherapists/
> ...


Well then fireflylight, as your therapist - and I think my esteemed colleagues will agree :b - you should come to this site less and spend more time with the people you care about and doing the things you enjoy.

As if you hadn't already thought of that...

But then thats what this group should be about, not musings and whinings, but goals and support and advice. Even if you know exactly what you should do the doing is always something more than the thinking and thats what we can encourage. Also I think writing about what your thinking makes it a little more real and gets you one step closer to the doing!

Good luck with art classes!

And good luck with your goals everyone else!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I'll probably be on AIM tonight (GTNCAA is my s/n) if anyone wants to talk.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

This sounds interesting! it would be great to help each other and hear different points of view on the issues affecting us. if anyone is interested in talking ,don't hesitate to pm me or to add me to msn.

some of my goals:
-speak louder
-smile more
-look at people in the eyes for more than two seconds
-stop being afraid of what others might think of me all of the time (which affects the way I write ,speak ,and has really screwed my academic performance)
-other goals are really weird,but you get the point.


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah I think writing things down is a good way of reaching goals too, andy. 

good goals ozkr!


----------

